# suffolk meet!!!



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

here is the poll to vote for when the suffolk meet should be! i done it so u ave the choice of friday or saturday. ill keep it open for a week. place your votes now!!!


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

free on any them dates me


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

i voted for 26th then i will be back from holiday and will have some money


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

im easy as long as i aint gonig to pick up my other boa im gettting


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

later in the year then I might be able to make it if its not season time 


Not that I know any of ya


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> later in the year then I might be able to make it if its not season time
> 
> 
> Not that I know any of ya


 
You going to let a Norfolk boy in then?.............:whistling2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

mite b able 2 make exceptions? wot does every1 else think?!! :whistling2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> later in the year then I might be able to make it if its not season time
> 
> 
> *Not that I know any of ya*


i c u at barking, i think?! so many people there tho!! :2thumb:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

sound good i cant do fri 29th aug


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

bump up 4 the last day! looks like its gona b end of sept now. keep voting if u can make it, poll closes just after 11 2nite. :2thumb:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

madaboutreptiles said:


> You going to let a Norfolk boy in then?.............:whistling2:


Errrmmm I dunno.....................does he wear pants :lol2:



Scaley said:


> i c u at barking, i think?! so many people there tho!! :2thumb:


Bugger loads of people saw me but didnt speak 

do I look unapproachable (pity AndyB1 didnt think so :roll: )


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> Errrmmm I dunno.....................does he wear pants :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i thinks its kinda hard wot 2 say? hi im scaley! just sounds a bit odd 2 me! i think that andy has been getting on a few peoples tits?!! :whistling2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Scaley said:


> i thinks its kinda hard wot 2 say? hi im scaley! just sounds a bit odd 2 me! *i think that andy has been getting on a few peoples tits?!!* :whistling2:


 
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:

Yeah I went up to the people i recognised and hugged them 

I was like hey you :flrt: :blush:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

bumpo


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

sorry 2 bother your chat but i was wondering if any1 has any vivs or stuff like that 4 sale as im goin 2 bury st edmunds soon pm if you have thanks


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> sorry 2 bother your chat but i was wondering if any1 has any vivs or stuff like that 4 sale as im goin 2 bury st edmunds soon pm if you have thanks


 
me and webby ave both sent u numerous pms about our vivs 4 sale but u dont reply?


anyway bak on-topic!!!
it seems that the 26th september won! any1 else wana improve on this or is it gona b a wash out? :whistling2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

woohoo should be meeting shorty today :2thumb:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> woohoo should be meeting shorty today :2thumb:


 
and she didnt turn up :cussing::whip::devil::censor:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

she was probably busy mate some people have lives to live and she has kids to look after aswell


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

spent most day at hospital sorry


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow how many people in ipswich - i thought i was the only one - the i found dean thorpe - now everyones come out of the wood work !

Darren


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

omg another lol hi and welcome to the suffolk mob :2thumb:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

so is any1 acually up 4 a meet or is it a dead cause? :whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

im up for a meet i think a few others are from what i gather so lets do it will be a laugh


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

i know u r!!! lol!!! :2thumb:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

any excuse to get pissed lol dont think im going to drink milkshake again befor i have a beer tho still feel sh1t know lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol2: i dont drink anything that aint alcoholic!!!!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

hows the jd and coke going down mate done the bottle yet?? wouldnt suprise me if u have lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

aint far off!!! :lol2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol were is everyone else from suffolk tonight being light waights probably when we going for a beer again then m8?? cant wait untill 2moz :lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

could go out nxt wkend if ya want? get on it proper, if u know wot i mean! wink wink!!! :whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol sounds like a plan m8 right im hittin the pillow m8 i got to be up early to go and get my new snake 

speak 2moz m8


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

ok m8, make sure u ring me wen ur home, then il cum round 4 a gander!!! il speak 2 matey nxt wk and sort sum shit out!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i want to get P155ed know been a long day 280mile round trip to pick up a snake but it was worth it :mf_dribble: do speak to u m8 as it will be a laugh


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah i think i mite get on again 2nite! that means gettin more beer tho! il speak 2 him on monday and c wots wot!:whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

sweet m8 i might go and spend my last 2quid on a couple of cans lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

wise choice!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Burmy Mad (Jul 30, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: Nice meetin ya mate, how was ya new snake when ya got back, did ya get bit? Cans always best option :lol2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

allrite m8 no i hit the vodka in the end aint been bitten yet! he is in his hide at the mo once he has shed i think he will be ok i hope :whistling2: how the boa's settlin in???


----------

